
Stack overflow command line client - gautamkrishnar
https://github.com/gautamkrishnar/socli
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
gautamkrishnar
Done:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11961938](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11961938)

------
thunderbong
Wow! This saves a lot of time!

I've currently set up a custom search in Chrome to do only siteoverflow site
search with the "I'm feeling lucky" in the parameter which helps me get to the
first answer.

But being able to do this from the command line makes it so much easier.

I wonder whether socli is getting the answer via their analysis of Google
redirects.

~~~
gautamkrishnar
Nope, It is using the stack overflow search...

------
wckronholm
From a browser, you can also use bangs to search a specific site from
duckduckgo. Stackoverflow is !so.

~~~
gautamkrishnar
Yes I <3 DDG

------
blentrop
I like for quick easy searches.

I always have a tab open with Google search with this added to the search box:

"site:stackoverflow.com"

~~~
gautamkrishnar
:D

------
gautamkrishnar
Guys i am letting you know that the socli now more interactive and colorful...

